# Non-EU moving to Portugal in July



## latim (May 28, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I was in the process of moving but the borders closed before my travel and my appointments were canceled. Since I canceled everything in my country before the state of emergency, I would like to move as soon as the situation allows. I am following the news but I can't find any official info about entering the country without quarantine and applying for new visas. Do you maybe know who I can ask about that, or could you recommend someone who can help with taking a tax number and applying for residency?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

At this exact moment in time there are no answers to your first question, there are discussions starting/going on and some of these are about people from selected countries being permitted a reciprocal no quarantine status of a so called "air bridge" where you do not travel through a 3rd country BUT as yet no decisions so presently it's just waiting and watching for news. 
Next question - Applying for NIF - tax number where you basically have to identify yourself is usually done in person, here, at the local tax office and takes a short time, usually just go there with paperwork, take a numbered ticket and wait to be called to the desk.


----------



## latim (May 28, 2020)

Thank you Strontium, that helps a lot! I will try to follow the news.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

related, possibly
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...g-uk-to-portugal-may-be-agreed-by-end-of-june


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Strontium said:


> Applying for NIF - tax number where you basically have to identify yourself is usually done in person, here, at the local tax office and takes a short time, usually just go there with paperwork, take a numbered ticket and wait to be called to the desk.


Someone from a third-country (i.e., non-EU) must be accompanied by their Financial Representative. That person has to be either a citizen of Portugal or be a permanent resident.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Official info about flights to the country in the immigration service's FAQ. It's the ninth item. 
https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/covid-19/faqs/#1585841681080-ba44aa0a-04fc

Best source for all things visa related is the Files section of the Facebook group 'Americans & FriendsPT' - with one exception. Without proof, the author of the Visa document claims that your Financial Representative (FinRep) is liable for your incomes taxes if you don't pay them. There is ample evidence in both the legal code and on the websites of lawyers offering to be FinRep that the author's claim is false, with 2 exceptions. First is your FinRep manages your assets, though it's not clear to me what those assets can be. Second is if your economic activity is subject to VAT.

Don't use Facebook? It's worth creating an account just for the info in the Files section described above.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Official info about flights to the country in the immigration service's FAQ. It's the ninth item.
> https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/covid-19/faqs/#1585841681080-ba44aa0a-04fc
> 
> Best source for all things visa related is the Files section of the Facebook group 'Americans & FriendsPT' - with one exception. Without proof, the author of the Visa document claims that your Financial Representative (FinRep) is liable for your incomes taxes if you don't pay them. There is ample evidence in both the legal code and on the websites of lawyers offering to be FinRep that the author's claim is false, with 2 exceptions. First is your FinRep manages your assets, though it's not clear to me what those assets can be. Second is if your economic activity is subject to VAT.
> ...


More excellent information in the files section of the group, "British Expats in Portugal." Despite the title of the group, it is there for Brits and non-Brits alike whether EU or non-EU. You'll need a large coffee and plenty of time to work your way through the mine of information in the files! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/265570920476558/


----------



## hiimsd (Sep 3, 2020)

dancebert said:


> Someone from a third-country (i.e., non-EU) must be accompanied by their Financial Representative. That person has to be either a citizen of Portugal or be a permanent resident.


Just arrived to Lisbon from the US. Would anyone here be will to be a fiscal representative for my wife and I? We'll compensate you for your time and effort. Much thanks!


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

hiimsd said:


> Just arrived to Lisbon from the US. Would anyone here be will to be a fiscal representative for my wife and I? We'll compensate you for your time and effort. Much thanks!


 I am sorry but I am up north and I cannot vouch for anyone since someone had to vouch for me. However it is not too difficult to get someone to vouch for you if you are willing to pay them. I hired the attorney that was right next door to the Financas office to vouch for me. I had no choice because you have to make a reservation over the phone and I wanted it taken care of that day to be done with it. Once I buy a home I will be able to have the attorney representative removed from my NIF and have contact transferred to me at my new address. Good luck with your move


----------



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello My friend 

The only solution you have is to contact SEF, the probleme now is that SEF they don't answer their phone at the moment im triying to reach them wihtout any result, but i have an email for you to send them and keep sending them a billions of emails a day so they aswer you, [email protected]

they will propebly aswer with ''call this number'' but for the moment its not working


----------

